# How I sold lots of books this year (and had fun doing it)



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, congrats on the fantastic year! Staying home with kids and kitties is all I ever wanted, so good for you!! 

Thanks for the post, it's nice to know how successful you can be with lots of books in your series and permafrees. I hope you have continued success and loads of new ideas


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

This is a fabulous post! Thank you and congrats on your success! 

Personally, I love reading these slow-to-build posts than the out-of-the-gate success stories. I feel they're more relevant to most of us (although I love the others too). Your post has hammered into this stubborn brain that I need to concentrate on 1 or 2 series that readers already seem to enjoy.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the inspiring post! My series s what I like to call pulp-horror, but which others have suggested is urban fantasy. Your 2012 sales are what i'm shootung for--nice to know it's within the realm of possibility for this genre!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Congratulations!  Nice to see such a positive post here amongst a few more gloomy ones!  So if I may ask what do you have to say about cover design?  Any comments on which covers worked for you?

Thanks
Melody


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

To be truthful, I am floored by how many people make over six figures. I totally believe their experiences, but it seems like something that I could never, ever achieve. 


Good on you, Old Ben!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

CJArcher said:


> This is a fabulous post! Thank you and congrats on your success!
> 
> Personally, I love reading these slow-to-build posts than the out-of-the-gate success stories. I feel they're more relevant to most of us (although I love the others too). Your post has hammered into this stubborn brain that I need to concentrate on 1 or 2 series that readers already seem to enjoy.


Sometimes I get frustrated thinking about how much better I could have done in the beginning if I'd just been smarter - like, releasing all the books in my first series in a row instead of taking six months off series releases. Or, you know, looking at the bestseller lists and writing what readers want instead of what I want. But I've had fun. I'm happy with how things have been going.



Melody Simmons said:


> Congratulations! Nice to see such a positive post here amongst a few more gloomy ones! So if I may ask what do you have to say about cover design? Any comments on which covers worked for you?


Personally, I think it's more important that your cover look like the genre you're selling than communicate anything specific about the book. My covers are more or less interchangeable with any other urban fantasy novels. You know, chicks in leather holding swords and guns in front of a big spooky moon.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> Personally, I think it's more important that your cover look like the genre you're selling than communicate anything specific about the book. My covers are more or less interchangeable with any other urban fantasy novels. You know, chicks in leather holding swords and guns in front of a big spooky moon.


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this and Congratulations on your success!

I really love to hear that you wrote so many series within a single world. That is really cool.

Plus the fact of no interviews and guest posts I'm just wrapping up a blog tour. I suppose 2013 was my blog tour year. It's hard to say what the real impact was. My sales increased overalls since last year, but I published my first book in August 2012, and the sales were very small.

However, when this blog tour wraps, I'm taking a vacation from that kind of effort.

2014 is totally going to be about writing. I love hearing about your multiple series across your world. I've put so much into developing the world for my fantasy series it would be fun to be able to return there with new stories. Maybe I will do that, when I complete the first series.

Congratulations again on your success. That is really fabulous!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

EelKat said:


> Wonderful post! I'm always happy to see someone stubborn enough to write a genre they love in spite of trends and still succeed. That to me is just the best thing ever.


It's pretty sweet, but I'd just like to add that there's nothing wrong with writing to trends, too. It makes readers happy and it's good for business. And this _has _become a business for me. So I'll start paying better attention to trends at some point, probably, I guess. I just don't think it's necessary to write in the hottest genres do plug along at a decent sales pace.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for this post. It's one of the most positive and inspiring ones I've seen. Congrats on a great year.


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing. I love hearing stories like this.


----------



## Philip Harris (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing. Congratulations. Now I'm off to check out some of your books, if I can work out how to find them  Because you can never have enough books...right?


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm super impressed by all that you've done SM - always have been.  Congrats!! And THANK YOU for sharing your strategies and tips - I can honestly say once I implemented them I started selling more and more. Every month has been better than the last and I have some many KBers knowledge to thank for that.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

That's awesome! Good on you!


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

I love these types of posts and am so thankful for authors who take the time to share them. Thank you!


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, what a wealth of information! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## atthekeyboard (Oct 31, 2013)

...


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you for bringing a little sunshine into our day. I love to see the slow build. It gives us all hope. 

Edit: I didn't mean to say your. (Distracted by screaming.)

It's been a rough day on the motivation front on Kboards. Thank you for sharing your story and congratulations on your success.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Old Ben said:


> ...
> Then I edit for one to two weeks - first a macro edit, and then a nitpick edit. I play a lot of video games and argue with people who dare to be wrong on the internet during edits, too. (This part is critical, natch.)
> ...


LOL!

But seriously, you know yourself. That's gold right there.

I envy you for getting somewhere in UF. I failed at that pretty bad, but my heart still wants what it wants. Le Sigh. 

TY for the great post!


----------



## Jennifer Lewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MatthewBallard (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations on your incredible success. Thanks for taking the time to educate.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats on a great year! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

heidi_g said:


> Plus the fact of no interviews and guest posts I'm just wrapping up a blog tour. I suppose 2013 was my blog tour year. It's hard to say what the real impact was. My sales increased overalls since last year, but I published my first book in August 2012, and the sales were very small.


I used to do tours (and occasionally attempt it still), and I just don't get a return on effort. I hate email, so it's actually kinda physically painful. Not worth it for me.



Wansit said:


> I'm super impressed by all that you've done SM - always have been.  Congrats!! And THANK YOU for sharing your strategies and tips - I can honestly say once I implemented them I started selling more and more. Every month has been better than the last and I have some many KBers knowledge to thank for that.


I'm just super glad it's helped someone else. You make me think of myself in 2011 (totally egotistical, I know), except smarter, because you're not wandering around and flailing and whatnot. You'll be kicking my *ss in two years or less.



1001nightspress said:


> Wow, what an increase! Isn't it great that you didn't give up after one year?


Honestly, quitting has never even occurred to me. I wrote a minimum of 1-3 books a year before I was ever published, when I was making zero money off of them. I really just have no idea what else to do with myself.



Trinity Night said:


> It's been a rough day on the motivation front on Kboards. Thank you for sharing your story and congratulations on your success.


Just roll your eyes at the doomsayers and drink more vodka. It's what I do.



tkkenyon said:


> THank you for your post! You're awesome!
> 
> TK


YOU'RE awesome. 



Boyd said:


> I had to grin when I realized you changed names again!


This is not the author you're looking for. *hand wave*


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> I'm just super glad it's helped someone else. You make me think of myself in 2011 (totally egotistical, I know), except smarter, because you're not wandering around and flailing and whatnot. You'll be kicking my *ss in two years or less.


Aww, that's like the compliment of a lifetime. My 2013 sales mirror your 2011 sales almost exactly. So here's hoping for a 50K year in 2014. *fist bump*


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your success with us. It is posts like this that make me believe it's possible to earn a good income from fiction. I know all of us who read this thread will be encouraged to keep on keepin' on. Congrats!
Marg


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

Awesome post. Thank you so much for sharing. I love hearing success stories.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome post. Thanks so much for sharing, and congrats! You are definitely living the life I hope to live in a few years!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Old Ben said:


> I used to do tours (and occasionally attempt it still), and I just don't get a return on effort. I hate email, so it's actually kinda physically painful. Not worth it for me.


I think that's my final conclusion about the tours. For the $$/effort/emotional energy that I invest in them, there's not a comparable return, at least not for me. As for the "kinda physically painful" my husband will attest that that is my experience as well.  (ouch) I realize now, all that I've put into blog tours this year, needs to be put into writing! At least, I will be happier.


----------



## rennapeak (Jun 30, 2013)

Congratulations and thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

You've always been an inspiration to me. And I really appreciate that you take the time to tell us how you got where you wanted to be.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


>


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wonderful post! Thanks for sharing your journey, SM.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Many thanks for your post, and congrats on your success!


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations on your success! I love every bit of this post, but especially the bits about not doing much marketing, and the last bit about you and your husband staying home with your son. That's the most important part I think.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

I could so lick you right now.  

But I'll settle for an eyebrow waggle from across the room.

Great job and many more years of success to come, I'm sure.


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Looks, kids! An SM Reine thread! Love these damned things.

Thanks for all the info and massive congrats on the success, Miss Ma'am.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

U rock in so many ways it's not even funny.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't make all those sales by using the force, Ben?


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rinelle Grey said:


> Congratulations on your success! I love every bit of this post, but especially the bits about not doing much marketing, and the last bit about you and your husband staying home with your son. That's the most important part I think.


Every day, I wake up grateful that I now have a job where I've been able to spend so much time my son. I spent his first 18 months working a job I hated, having gone back when he was just six weeks old, and I missed so many of his firsts. Life is so much better now.



sarracannon said:


> I could so lick you right now.


_
Hello._

Please, don't restrain yourself on my account.



Adam Poe said:


> Are you sure you didn't make all those sales by using the force, Ben?


Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to writing violent books with sword fights and demons. Violent books lead to lots of sales and pantsless writerhood.


----------



## DefySense (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for putting a smile on my face. Things aren't going too hot in my realm of existence so you just face me a little hope thanks for taking the time to post this ♥ you've given a newbie some cliff notes.  *sorry auto correct*


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome, awesome, awesome post.  Did I say it was awesome yet.  I love reading these stories, and SM, you've always been one of my faves on the old KB.


----------



## 9thChapter (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your story.  Congrats on your success! 

I should really start drinking more vodka... sounds like it works wonders.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

SM, 
I've followed you (in a completely non-stalkery kind of way. Honest!) since I started reading kboards two years ago--you work harder and smarter than most people that I know. Sometimes I think about giving up writing--maybe take 6 months off or something, but then I'll check my twitter feed and see that you're publishing yet another novel, and I think, wow. Just wow. Let's get to work, Webb.

Congratulations! Couldn't have happened to a nicer lady.


----------



## KevinH (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome and inspiring! I love hearing stories like this! Best of luck in 2014!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Pfft. Come back when you've made some real sales. You know, like when you've sold over 300,000 books or made $500,000. Like ... next week.

And another thing. You left out THE most important factor in your success. I'm pretty sure you omitted it intentionally, so no one else can emulate your brilliance. Pulling a Locke there, I think. But I know your real secret and I'm going to share it right here, right now.

Forget the work ethic. Forget awesome storylines fans are begging for. Forget engaging those fans in fun and meaningful ways.

SM Reine types INSANELY fast. Truth. Yep, that's the secret sauce. That, and playing a *heck * of a lot of video games...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

So happy for you.  I say that to a lot of people, but this time I really mean it.  LOL  Congrats, Sarah.


----------



## Elliott Garber (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, this is so inspiring for someone like me just getting started. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Island Lady (Dec 1, 2013)

Fantastic, what an inspiring post. Thank you so much for sharing your experience, it gives me hope that if I keep working and believing, I may (just might) be able to work from home writing (which I'm finding I love).  

As someone has already mentioned, the best part is hearing that you are not dependent on going out to work and can spend more time with your family. You've just given me the incentive to try and double my word count


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2013)

Good job!

I like the sound of writing a lot and putting out a lot.


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought this was one of them get-rich-with-no-effort threads and had primed myself for a righteous rant. I feel all deflated and kind of let down now...

Congrats mate. Posts like this are an antidote to the inward spiral caused by excessive algorith speculation and marketing dribble.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

I love these sorts of threads. And this is easily my favorite of them. Congrats.

Also: I can see why your books have done so well. That long post flew by and left me wanting more. Very breezy and engaging style.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am glad for you SM! As a book a year writer, I will have to take a different path than you, but at least I can read your books along the way.  

Seriously, thats freaking awesome. Keep living the dream!


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

I started off want to write UF.. and got sidetracked into erotica and e-romance. It's so refreshing to see an UF writer making it work. For the most part it's a market not a lot of publishers want to bother with. 

You've inspired me to diversify into this area.. thanks!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Inspiring! Thank you so much for sharing this.

A fire is definitely under my butt now.


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting this, it's inspiring to see someone doing well a few years into the game (I'm at six months and counting myself, so I hope to see at least a fraction of your success by 2015!), and it sounds like you've got a balanced and reasonable approach that works well for you. Continued success to you, and enjoy that family time!


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Awesome post, Old Ben.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

Keep up the great work!

Very, very nice.


----------



## jjfoxe (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats on your success....I'm just getting started and hoping my 2014 will be like your 2011!


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

So, what do you think the change was, did you spend two years figuring out what to do? Then, the final year set a plan and just actioned it? Or do you think that your writing took 2 years to get better in order to perfect your sale figures.
A big congratulations by the way - the whole idea of paying off your mortgage payments is a dream come true for most including me 
I think you are on a roll and should see 2014 as a year of even more sales


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Old Ben said:


> I buy a BookBub ad once a month or so. That's&#8230;pretty much it.


Honestly, I think this is really your main secret to your success.


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Patrick Szabo said:


> Looks, kids! An SM Reine thread! Love these damned things.
> 
> Thanks for all the info and massive congrats on the success, Miss Ma'am.


You said it all!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> SM Reine types INSANELY fast. Truth. Yep, that's the secret sauce. That, and playing a *heck * of a lot of video games...


It's true. I can type at upwards of 120wpm when the mood strikes and I know what I'm writing. Blessed be Mavis Beacon, for she is the digital typing tutor of the gods.

But video games help too. 



Sarwah2012 said:


> So, what do you think the change was, did you spend two years figuring out what to do? Then, the final year set a plan and just actioned it? Or do you think that your writing took 2 years to get better in order to perfect your sale figures.


I've never been much for marketing, so the first couple years were mostly tossing books out there and shouting into a void. "HEY LOOK AT ME I HAVE BOOKS!"

Also, I only used Select free before 2013. Permafree is where it's at now, yo.



RM Prioleau said:


> Honestly, I think this is really your main secret to your success.


Yeah, it's definitely the ads that give me a 1-2 day bump in rankings once per month that have made me successful, rather than the many thousands of hours I've spent producing books.


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Old Ben said:


> Yeah, it's definitely the ads that give me a 1-2 day bump in rankings once per month that have made me successful, rather than the many thousands of hours I've spent producing books.


**Shakes fist at Bookbub, who keeps rejecting me**

I guess I'm going to just have to do the work of actually writing. Dammit.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks, SM. I, too, love writing fantasy/mystery stuff. I figure that train will come around again. Meanwhile, we'll be there for it. (Obviously, you've built your own railroad in my analogy...)  

Congrats on the hard work paying off!


----------



## Fast Typist (May 9, 2013)

Congratulations.  And thanks for the wisdom and encouragement.

Beverly


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Old Ben said:


> ... I just don't think it's necessary to write in the hottest genres to plug along at a decent sales pace.


I hope you're right, since I think my genre hardly exists 

Thanks for such an inspiring post, though, I would just love to be writing a similar one in 3 years time  And thank you for all the advice.

*heads off to look up SM Reine's books*


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Based on your advice, I've decided to reinstate World of Warcraft as an integral part of my writing process. It's definitely more productive than obsessively refreshing my sales page. Since I reopened my account, sales are up!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

What an awesome and inspiring post! Thanks for sharing and congratulations on your success!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Old Ben said:


> Yeah, it's definitely the ads that give me a 1-2 day bump in rankings once per month that have made me successful, rather than the many thousands of hours I've spent producing books.


Writing the books is obvious. But those 1-2 days' bump in rankings are what? over 5,000 downloads a piece? (5,000 x price of the book = $$$). And even if the BB ads were for permafrees, you're writing in what I believe is still a 'hot' genre for the BB crowd that receives those types of newsletters, so I assume you probably get a lot of sales of your other books besides the freebie BB downloads.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> Writing the books is obvious. But those 1-2 days' bump in rankings are what? over 5,000 downloads a piece? (5,000 x price of the book = $$$). And even if the BB ads were for permafrees, you're writing in what I believe is still a 'hot' genre for the BB crowd that receives those types of newsletters, so I assume you probably get a lot of sales of your other books besides the freebie BB downloads.


I would love a BB ad that generated 5000 downloads. Maybe in romance or thrillers, but...5000 is a lot. Try ~1000 for the average fantasy ad.



Trinity Night said:


> Based on your advice, I've decided to reinstate World of Warcraft as an integral part of my writing process. It's definitely more productive than obsessively refreshing my sales page. Since I reopened my account, sales are up!


My philosophy is that if I'm going to procrastinate, I sure as hell better be enjoying that time. Better than refreshing Reddit fifty times and getting annoyed at all the purple links.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

What a welcome and inspiring post!   

Thanks so much, from a writer who prefers to think in possibilities rather than probabilities. 

You rock!


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Had that post come from, I don't know, SM Reine or someone we know here on KBoards, it would have had a lot of weight, but I'm sorry sir, you're not trustworthy enough! Now shoo!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nathalie Aynié said:


> Had that post come from, I don't know, SM Reine or someone we know here on KBoards, it would have had a lot of weight, but I'm sorry sir, you're not trustworthy enough! Now shoo!


Come here, baby, let me lick your eyeball.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

As always, amazeballz. Ya know, I've resisted starting a second series in the same universe because - ugh, more flippin' research - but maybe I need to just do it and live with the research part of it (and all that comes with it). Lots to think about. Thank you!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Monique said:


> As always, amazeballz. Ya know, I've resisted starting a second series in the same universe because - ugh, more flippin' research - but maybe I need to just do it and live with the research part of it (and all that comes with it). Lots to think about. Thank you!


Do a series about the Time Council!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Old Ben said:


> Do a series about the Time Council!


Hey, that's a good idea. I was thinking of spinning off Jack, but connecting him with or going with just Council leaves all sorts of doors open!

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic post as everyone else has mentioned. Particularly useful for me as my main series is also non-romance UF mystery. I too get a high percentage of series sales once the small group of readers who love the book, find the book. 

Bookmarked for frequent reading when feeling a little low. Thanks. AND, I WILL be reinstalling WoW! Might as well use my downtime indulging in more fantasy!  

Geoff


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome post and a great strategy! Congratulations on your success and enjoy every moment with your family. You've earned it!


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

I LOVE how great you've done. And am so grateful to be able to call you a great friend.  You're amazing,


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Truly amazing and wonderful how well you've done. Super congrats and thanks for sharing like you do!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn. If only I'd thought to get a BB once a month. Oh wait. I think it has a lot more to do with releasing a great book once a month. I want to be SM Reine when I grows up. I think I'll just steal her avatar. Cause that's the kind of chick I am.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't been on here for a while, so I didn't realize who Old Ben was, though the tone of your post seems so familiar! 

You probably don't remember giving me advice a long time ago, but I appreciated it greatly back them. My second book did really well for a long while because of your advice.

But I haven't been as prolific as required to follow your strategies and I plan to change that. Here is my problem, between teaching and screenplay writing, I can't devote enough time to novels.

But I devote enough time that I should have more books out there, plain and simple! 
The reason I don't is because of rewriting. As a screenwriter for more than fifteen years, I'm used to writing upwards of thirty to fifty drafts, and more if you count drafts with small changes. 

So I end doing that when I write novels. If you do the math, that's ridiculous because 'the ripple effect' of changes is greater, so each draft takes much longer. So my last novel went through way too many drafts and so did the one I have coming out in the next months. And a certain point it's diminishing returns simply because, according to your strategy (which I see from other authors, too), it's better to go on to another book.

Do you limit yourself and say, this is it, it's done, and on to the next one? What have learned is the proper amount of 'finish?'

Do you have an editor that you trust to make sure it's ready to go, so you can move on to the next book? 

With screenplays, it's easy to make that call! Once the deadline arrives, I hand it in. Boom! Then I either rewrite again or get kicked off.


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Very generous of you to post all of this information. Thanks!


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder (Jun 27, 2013)

You are dong amazing!! I am grossing around 49K to 50K this year. I have over ninety books, some out of print, and most are .99 cent short story serials.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm thrilled for you, truly I am. And to think when I posted in the monthly sales thread once that I had broken the 10k sales target you praised me and said you were in awe. I believe those were your words. 

Well, bloomin' heck girl, you're wiping the floor with me now.  

You're an inspiration to us all and there really couldn't be a more hard-working, nicer person walking this planet at the moment.  

Enjoy the Holidays as you've certainly earned it, this year, and several years to come.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

Wow! This is an amazing, upbeat, optimistic post. Thanks so much for writing and sharing your experience. I hope 2014 is even more amazing for you than 2013 has been.

And if you don't mind, I'll just touch your sleeve for luck...


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

You're living the dream, and have cut (like so many other kind souls who hang around these boards) a path for us all. Thanks!


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

SM --

This is such an awesome post.

I always believed in my heart that your path was the right kind of path (at least for my way of writing) -- write lots of books in an interconnected series/consistent universe, write solid stories, write what you are interested and passionate about. Quit worrying about gaming the system -- just write the books you want to write, be sincere with readers and have trust that your audience will find you.

The thing that is truly amazing about self-pubbing is how much the rules have changed. Under the old system (trad pub), with the logistics of printing and shipping thousands of books to thousands of stores and books that didn't instantly perform being returned within a few weeks combined with much lower royalties -- you prettymuch HAD to be successful right away. The publisher basically expected you to hit a grand slam with every book (every time you got up to bat). And even if you sold a lot of books, you still probably couldn't make a living at it. By the way, you only got one chance a year to hit the ball.

With ebooks -- eternal backlist, instant availability of all of your books, being able to reach readers all over the world so it doesn't matter how small or fragmented your audience is and the much higher royalty rates -- you can have an awesome career just consistently getting on base. A few walks, a few singles and you can do well for yourself. It doesn't matter if you strike out occasionally, you can keep on writing and publishing instead of being blacklisted. The backlist will keep on selling. Your books don't have to be a big hit immediately, they will be there waiting and ready when readers discover you, if it is a week or a month or a decade from now. And if you hit just one home run, you are really set financially.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

Remarkable to me how it's possible to fall in love with people simply based on posts on a forum board.

How is it possible not to love you, Old Ben? You have such a generosity of spirit! And that awesome knife you carry...

Plus, there is no better reason to do any of it than to stay home with your son.

Lucky little boy.

As my friend Fred used to say, _I like you just the way you are._

You rock.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Gutman said:


> Remarkable to me how it's possible to fall in love with people simply based on posts on a forum board.
> 
> How is it possible not to love you, Old Ben? You have such a generosity of spirit! And that awesome knife you carry...
> 
> ...


She _is_ very generous. 
And really fun.
And knows how to talk to her fans. 
And can write like a bad ass. 
And is relentless in chasing her dreams.

Wrap all that up and you have....
the formula for a superstar.

Congrats, SM.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

IB said:


> I haven't been on here for a while, so I didn't realize who Old Ben was, though the tone of your post seems so familiar!
> 
> You probably don't remember giving me advice a long time ago, but I appreciated it greatly back them. My second book did really well for a long while because of your advice.
> 
> ...


Of course I remember you.  It sounds like you're pretty deadline oriented, so what about finding an editor you click with before the project is done and reserving a date? I try to book dates with my editor a few months to a year in advance. It gives me a solid idea of when each phase of the project needs to be done, and I will work hard to meet those deadlines so that I don't have to send embarrassing "I fucked up" emails to my editor.

As I write more books, I get a better sense of what a finished book "sounds" like to me. I can only write to the best of my current abilities. If I worked on it for another six months, it would certainly be a different book - and it might be the best I could do six months from now - but it's too easy to keep pushing things back like that. Pick a deadline, book it with your editor, and then move on once that date has passed.



Gutman said:


> As my friend Fred used to say, _I like you just the way you are._
> 
> You rock.


You're a peach.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations, just saw your post.  Your success is awesome, and shows that self publsihers can make a good living, or very good living doing what they love.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

OLD BEN/SM:

Curious about your Bookbub strategy.  You have a huge backlist, so how do you rotate through the list in regard to Bookbub?  Do you run them for books 2, 3 etc?  If so, how does that go? Do you have a cycle that you rotate through where you keep new releases at a higher price for a certain length of time, then book and and do a sale?

Do they ever let you do two ads a month? Do they ever turn you down anymore? They gave me two ads this month, but they are in such different categories (NA and SF), I figured that was the reason. I imagine Fantasy is very comparable to SF, I get about 1000 sales as well, give or take a couple hundred. But I'd like to start running ads on books later in a series and I'm wondering what your experience has been.

Congrats on all these huge numbers!  It's just mind-blowing! (And I'm a tread-desk lover too!)


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

JanneCO said:


> OLD BEN/SM:
> 
> Curious about your Bookbub strategy. You have a huge backlist, so how do you rotate through the list in regard to Bookbub? Do you run them for books 2, 3 etc? If so, how does that go? Do you have a cycle that you rotate through where you keep new releases at a higher price for a certain length of time, then book and and do a sale?
> 
> ...


It's cool they gave you two ads in a month. I only get one per 30 days, so I usually book my next one on the day my current ad is running.

I'll run the ads on any series entry book (#1), my permafrees, the box sets, and the first paid book that comes after my permafrees. I have multiple permafreebies for my first two series, so it gives me a lot of options!

I've heard from others that BB doesn't like to run ads for books after #2, but they've run books as late as #4 for me with no problem.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> I'll run the ads on any series entry book (#1), my permafrees, the box sets, and the first paid book that comes after my permafrees. I have multiple permafreebies for my first two series, so it gives me a lot of options!


Oh, that's good info. So book #2's after a permafree and boxed sets. Perfect, thanks!  (And I see the wisdom in your permafrees too. Makes total sense.)


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

This is very cool. Thank you for sharing all of this with us.

(Btw, did I miss the explanation for why you changed your user handle? It took me many entries in this thread to realize you were SM.)


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Diane Patterson said:


> This is very cool. Thank you for sharing all of this with us.
> 
> (Btw, did I miss the explanation for why you changed your user handle? It took me many entries in this thread to realize you were SM.)


I was Martha Stewart's Cooking School for a while because I got drunk and bored on Kboards one night. Obi Wan seemed like a natural progression of Martha Stewart. I am currently enjoying being in Ewan McGregor costume, but I'm sure I'll get bored of this at some point, too.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I think it's funny how you picked Old Ben for the name and put the pic of young Ben in there. I love looking at Ewan so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Because she became a Blue Glowie and passed on to a higher plane of existence.

Also you're a hero of the revolution, Sara. Take me on a helicopter ride sometime.


----------



## IB (Jan 31, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> Of course I remember you.  It sounds like you're pretty deadline oriented, so what about finding an editor you click with before the project is done and reserving a date? I try to book dates with my editor a few months to a year in advance. It gives me a solid idea of when each phase of the project needs to be done, and I will work hard to meet those deadlines so that I don't have to send embarrassing "I [expletive] up" emails to my editor.
> 
> As I write more books, I get a better sense of what a finished book "sounds" like to me. I can only write to the best of my current abilities. If I worked on it for another six months, it would certainly be a different book - and it might be the best I could do six months from now - but it's too easy to keep pushing things back like that. Pick a deadline, book it with your editor, and then move on once that date has passed.


Thanks! I'm going to implement that with the next book. And you're right, I am deadline oriented. BTW, I must drive you crazy when I leave out words in my posts. Not fixing posts is one of my new things for time management. Post and move on. Don't try to get posts perfect when you should be writing! (Let's see how long I can stick to it.)

One of the problems I have as an 'older writer,' at least when it comes to screenplays, is separating critic from writer. I tell my students that they are currently 99 percent screenwriters and 1 percent critics, and as the years pass they move towards 99 percent critic and 1 percent writer. Try to slow that process down as much as possible!

I find I'm now 99 percent critic and 1 percent writer which is okay with screenplays, but death for novels because of the "ripple" effect. Deadlines should help flip that percentage!

Congrats on your success and I, like the other authors, greatly appreciate that you keep posting.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratz, and thank you for your generosity in sharing this information.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Also you're a hero of the revolution, Sara. Take me on a helicopter ride sometime.


Oh Ed, you know I'll take you on a helicopter ride any day. *eyebrow waggles*



IB said:


> Thanks! I'm going to implement that with the next book. And you're right, I am deadline oriented. BTW, I must drive you crazy when I leave out words in my posts. Not fixing posts is one of my new things for time management. Post and move on. Don't try to get posts perfect when you should be writing! (Let's see how long I can stick to it.)


Honestly, I am a terrible proofreader. If your posts have errors, I haven't noticed them. 

I hope 2014 is your year, dude!



cassidycayman said:


> I think it's funny how you picked Old Ben for the name and put the pic of young Ben in there. I love looking at Ewan so I'm not complaining.


I'm already married, but I'm still kind of hellbent on one day being Mrs. McGregor. My husband understands.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

My former high school English teacher used to babysit Ewan McGregor. I can't quite remember if she had kind words to say about him or not.

Anyway, great post! It took me a while to figure out who 'Old Ben' was, too.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

garam81 said:


> My former high school English teacher used to babysit Ewan McGregor. I can't quite remember if she had kind words to say about him or not.


 

Can she introduce me??

(kidding)
(probably)
(but really, call me)


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> It's cool they gave you two ads in a month. I only get one per 30 days, so I usually book my next one on the day my current ad is running.
> 
> I'll run the ads on any series entry book (#1), my permafrees, the box sets, and the first paid book that comes after my permafrees. I have multiple permafreebies for my first two series, so it gives me a lot of options!
> 
> I've heard from others that BB doesn't like to run ads for books after #2, but they've run books as late as #4 for me with no problem.


I'm confused RE BB - I thought that they said a single author couldn't have a promotion more than once within 90 days? Is that not the case? Or is it like other 'restrictions' listed - if they think your book will sell they'll squeeze you in regardless of reviews, length etc.


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wansit said:


> I'm confused RE BB - I thought that they said a single author couldn't have a promotion more than once within 90 days? Is that not the case? Or is it like other 'restrictions' listed - if they think your book will sell they'll squeeze you in regardless of reviews, length etc.


IIRC, you can't feature the same book within a 90 day period (actually, I think it might be 6 months now). But the same author can be featured every thirty days.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I never considered running a bookbub on book 2 in my series. How would that work? Would i mark it down to 99 cents or something, and run the add (Book 1 is permafree)? Book one has 61 reviews but only a 3.5 and as far as I recall that means they will not allow a bookbub of it. Right? 

Thanks, you old wizard!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I never considered running a bookbub on book 2 in my series. How would that work? Would i mark it down to 99 cents or something, and run the add (Book 1 is permafree)? Book one has 61 reviews but only a 3.5 and as far as I recall that means they will not allow a bookbub of it. Right?


I don't know about book 1 - you'd have to ask them. It's odd what they will and will not take. I have a bestselling friend with amazing covers and fantastic reviews, and BB keeps turning down her box set. Yet I've seen some books with 3.5 star average reviews get taken. It doesn't hurt to ask.

When I run a book 2, I often drop the price on book 1 as well (if it's not free), and then advertise the sale on book 1 at the top of book 2's blurb so that many BB readers will grab both.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Old Ben said:


> I don't know about book 1 - you'd have to ask them. It's odd what they will and will not take. I have a bestselling friend with amazing covers and fantastic reviews, and BB keeps turning down her box set. Yet I've seen some books with 3.5 star average reviews get taken. It doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> When I run a book 2, I often drop the price on book 1 as well (if it's not free), and then advertise the sale on book 1 at the top of book 2's blurb so that many BB readers will grab both.


I guess it would be worth a shot to try a BB on book 1, and if that fails, try book 2. I have not tried any BB/ENT/etc level adverts yet - and the small fries I tried in the last couple months are just not yielding results.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

Old Ben said:


> Yeah, it's definitely the ads that give me a 1-2 day bump in rankings once per month that have made me successful, rather than the many thousands of hours I've spent producing books.


LOL, you took the words right out of my mouth. 
Huge congrats to you. And I predict that 2014 is going to triple your sales/income. 
I seriously doubt it will decline.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Martha/Ben/Sara. You've had an incredible couple of years. I find your posts a pleasure to read, and they always have so much great usable information. This once again reminded me that I need much more chair under butt time if I want to get a back-list large enough to support writing full-time.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

KeithAllen said:


> This once again reminded me that I need much more chair under butt time if I want to get a back-list large enough to support writing full-time.


I initially read "back-list" in that sentence as "backside".


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Lydniz said:


> I initially read "back-list" in that sentence as "backside".


It could be interchangeable.

Sara ~ I also forgot to ask my usual question when I hear of people's great success....What one thing do you know now that you wish you would have known in your first year?


----------



## GearPress Steve (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

KeithAllen said:


> Sara ~ I also forgot to ask my usual question when I hear of people's great success....What one thing do you know now that you wish you would have known in your first year?


It took me a few months to start my mailing list. That's a bummer.

I also wish I had focused on one series a time from the get go.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Edward W. Robertson said:


> Also you're a hero of the revolution, Sara. Take me on a helicopter ride sometime.


You can be my wingman anytime, Maverick. [The eyebrow waggle is implied for me.]


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> You can be my wingman anytime, Maverick. [The eyebrow waggle is implied for me.]


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! I have several stand alones planned within the world of my main series, but you've got me thinking about starting up a new series within the world. 

How do you handle naming the different series within the same world? For my stand alones, I have the subtitle: "A Tranformed Story/Novel/Novella" and the series books are "Book 1" etc.


----------



## alidawinter (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! That's fantastic. Thanks for sharing so much detail about your success. It's inspiring to see the growth of an indie author's readership/fans.


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't believe that nobody has mentioned the treadmill desk! SM, I remember your original posts about this, and I've been curious about how you've been on maintaining the habit. Any numbers, advice, etc. to share?


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I have several stand alones planned within the world of my main series, but you've got me thinking about starting up a new series within the world.
> 
> How do you handle naming the different series within the same world? For my stand alones, I have the subtitle: "A Tranformed Story/Novel/Novella" and the series books are "Book 1" etc.


I'm curious about this as well. I plan on writing 12-17 books in the same world, but there are five different series there. Each series can be read without reading any of the others, so I wouldn't want to label them all with the first books title.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for this post!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I have several stand alones planned within the world of my main series, but you've got me thinking about starting up a new series within the world.
> 
> How do you handle naming the different series within the same world? For my stand alones, I have the subtitle: "A Tranformed Story/Novel/Novella" and the series books are "Book 1" etc.


I don't link the series together in the title at all. I just lead the readers to the next logical or chronological book in the back matter. If I think of a more elegant way to handle it that won't confuse readers, I will share.  I'm also open to suggestions.



williamvw said:


> I can't believe that nobody has mentioned the treadmill desk! SM, I remember your original posts about this, and I've been curious about how you've been on maintaining the habit. Any numbers, advice, etc. to share?


I've been getting PMs about the treadmill desk. It's much more popular than I am! I've kept up with it really well - I have a hard time writing when I'm sitting on my delectable buns. Alas, my crappy hip continues to limit me to no more than 1-3 hours a day on it, but it's definitely made a big difference in my energy levels. And there's nothing quite like writing fight scenes while trucking along at 2.2 mph and listening to dubstep really loudly.


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow thanks for sharing! Stories like these always keep me encouraged! All the best for 2014.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Old Ben said:


>


Sorry, I was aiming at Ed on that one. He and I need to go conquer Kakariko Village together.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

RobertJCrane said:


> Sorry, I was aiming at Ed on that one. He and I need to go conquer Kakariko Village together.


I just assumed Sara was thinking, _Threesome!_


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just helping you guys set the mood. Don't mind me.


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Sara

Great post! Do you have any advice or observations specific to UF?


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

This is wonderful, Old Ben!  Thanks for sharing your numbers and progress.  It's so encouraging to see.    I'm all antsy-pants to start my full-time venture in 2014.  When I have all day to write, I can easily do 5000+ words per day, and your success with your books, writing at that rate, gives me a lot to look forward to!

Congratulations on three fabulous years...here's to many more!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Christa Wick said:


> Sara
> 
> Great post! Do you have any advice or observations specific to UF?


Werewolves are still hot. Write werewolves. Put werewolf, lycan, shapeshifter, alpha, etcetera in your title and/or keywords. People enjoy pack dynamics and lots of furry time. Witches are better for lighter paranormal books. Those two critters seem to be most popular at the moment.

Unless your name is Bella Forrest, vampires aren't The Thing right now. Demons also don't seem to have any particular draw. Angels are borderline. Fairy tale/mythology updates seem to be doing pretty well, and with Maleficent/Grimm/Sleepy Hollow, I think that'll continue for at least another year. Fairies themselves, not as much. More obscure critters (trolls and sirens and suchlike) aren't in vogue, but that may come around again soon. It kinda goes in waves.


----------



## 60911 (Jun 13, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> Demons also don't seem to have any particular draw.


Well, $#%*.


----------



## Zoe Cannon (Sep 2, 2012)

I just wanted to pop in to say _thank you_ for writing non-romance UF. I love urban fantasy and don't like paranormal romance, and it's very hard to find a book that is one but not the other these days. I devoured your Descent series a few months back, and it reminded me of what I love about the genre.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Old Ben said:


> I don't link the series together in the title at all. I just lead the readers to the next logical or chronological book in the back matter. If I think of a more elegant way to handle it that won't confuse readers, I will share.  I'm also open to suggestions.


That's definitely less confusing. Thanks!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm bumping just in case there's someone out there who hasn't seen it yet.  It's a gold mine of inspiration!  Woo hooooo!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I'm bumping just in case there's someone out there who hasn't seen it yet. It's a gold mine of inspiration! Woo hooooo!


Thank you muchly, m'dear.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Elle, thanks for bumping. Old Ben I had fun too but didn't sell as many books.


----------



## Blerch (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for this. This is basically what my first trilogy/series is (I wanted it to be a trilogy, but the story may now take four books, and one of the characters definitely deserves a spin-off), and it's good to know there's still some sort of market.

I mean, I can't expect to ride Hugh Howey's coattails forever with Silo books... or can I?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

I have one question, if you don't mind.   

I notice most books in Urban Fantasy have either a first person or third person narrative which, if the latter, sticks mainly with the hero.  Do you think it's acceptable to readers to venture away from that and spend time with the villains as well?


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Old Ben said:


> Werewolves are still hot. Write werewolves. Put werewolf, lycan, shapeshifter, alpha, etcetera in your title and/or keywords. People enjoy pack dynamics and lots of furry time.


All right, I just updated my keywords for my werewolf books! (Of course, maybe my books are just too out there. I am sick and twisted, hahahaha!) Thanks for the tip, anyway.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Old Ben said:


> I would love a BB ad that generated 5000 downloads. Maybe in romance or thrillers, but...5000 is a lot. Try ~1000 for the average fantasy ad.


I'm not sure about fantasy's averages, but when I did a free book on BookBub with historical fiction, I got just short of 25,000 downloads in two days. My guess is that there are probably about the same number of fantasy readers as historical fiction readers.

Now, I don't think 25K is an average number, and for a paid book instead of a free book, it'll likely be lower. However, I think 1000 might be a low expectation. (But on the plus side, if it far exceeds your expectations you'll feel like a million bucks!  )


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

She's talking about paid sales. Either that or BB is taking Old Ben to the cleaners. We could almost buy our own ship for that!


----------



## ChrstnaBergling (Jan 1, 2015)

Great insights!


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Can I ask you a question: how do you convert from free #1 onwards?

I have a paranormal romance series it is now 4 books long, the 5th and last is coming out next week... my #1 which is permafree is consistently ranked <600 free on .com which is great, and top ten free in both its categories, however books 2-4 are all >100,000 paid and only sell a few per day.

I have links to them all in the books and the pages etc, other than my lack of a list I am not sure why I am not gaining momentum.

I have a few 5 stars from people who loved it and some 1 stars from people talking about the "editorial process" and lying saying they couldn't read it due to the spelling mistakes (I had it edited, there are ZERO mistakes!) so I presume these are other PR authors...could these be why it doesn't convert to paid sales?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stuff1 said:


> I have a few 5 stars from people who loved it and some 1 stars from people talking about the "editorial process" and lying saying they couldn't read it due to the spelling mistakes (I had it edited, there are ZERO mistakes!) so I presume these are other PR authors...could these be why it doesn't convert to paid sales?


stuff1--

Setting aside that even an edited book can still contain mistakes... Don't assume the reviewers are lying or other authors out to get you. If we accept the idea that there is something that people consider "spelling mistakes," the first thing that comes to my mind is the differences between British spelling and American spelling. You don't say where you are--just that you're selling on Amazon.com, but the British vs American spelling thing is a common reason for these kinds of "spelling mistake" reviews.

Betsy


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

stuff1 said:


> Can I ask you a question: how do you convert from free #1 onwards?
> 
> I have a paranormal romance series it is now 4 books long, the 5th and last is coming out next week... my #1 which is permafree is consistently ranked <600 free on .com which is great, and top ten free in both its categories, however books 2-4 are all >100,000 paid and only sell a few per day.
> 
> ...


So you are getting thousands of freebie downloads a month and no follow-through sales? What are your prices on books 2-4? Are the covers clearly branded? Are there links to the next book in each series and is it clear what the follow-on books are?


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

SM that's great, congrats.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> This is the end of the third calendar year in self-publishing. Now that we're about a weekish from the end of 2013, I took a look at my sales and realized... Wow, damn, I've seen some INSANE growth in 2013 relative to my modest first year.
> 
> I've always found it really helpful when others share the things that have made their business grow (*insert list of notable, helpful KBers here*), so I thought I'd share the stuff that's been helpful for me too. I don't have any profound ideas about the business or art, but I'm going to toss some numbers and thoughts out there that you guys might find interesting. Or not. I'll let you decide.
> 
> ...


Great post, hope 2014 was even better. I see your screen name is Godzilla in Japanese....


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

stuff1 said:


> Can I ask you a question: how do you convert from free #1 onwards?
> 
> I have a paranormal romance series it is now 4 books long, the 5th and last is coming out next week... my #1 which is permafree is consistently ranked <600 free on .com which is great, and top ten free in both its categories, however books 2-4 are all >100,000 paid and only sell a few per day.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with Betsy. The sad truth is, no matter how many times we edit, mistakes get through. I self-pub but also have many books edited with a publisher (who has a robust editing process that includes three edit passes from my main editor, a copy edit pass, a QA pass and then a proofreader. THEN, two of us (the author and one other person) get galley proofs and read through to try to catch any stragglers.) Stuff STILL gets through. I have one book in particular that is very well reviewed but still gets dinged from time to time with "Too many errors". It sucks, but it's the sad truth ( I think I've read that the benchmark in publishing is a 95% error detection rate (don't quote me on that, lol) but I DO know that it's pretty much impossible to get them all. If it's a recurring theme in your review of that book, though, I would consider a proofreader just to double check.


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I don't know where these errors are as I and others have not found them.

More to the point, yes I am getting around 400 downloads per day of book #1, 2-4 are all linked, both in the doc and in the profile authorcentral editorial part before the description. Book 4 has had a review from someone, a 5 star, saying she bought all of them and can't wait for 5, which is nice!

Figures wise book two has had 12 sales and 19 borrows since #1 Jan.

Book 1 has been downloaded ~1800 times since #1 Jan.

The covers COULD be better but that would involve paying top whack for some, this is a business for me and not a personal thing so they will get updated when they have paid for themselves. 

I am writing the next series currently so I haven't let it get to me, but it seems I could be selling a lot more.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Really this thread hadn't been updated once in 2014? Until it was bumped on 1/1/15?


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Book 1 has been downloaded ~1800 times since #1 Jan.


When did you go permafree? It takes a while to work. The first month I went permafree I had 7,700+ downloads and only 111 sales of the next in the series ... that's just 1.4% ... pretty terrible.

Now I get considerably fewer downloads, but my sell-thru has improved a lot and is more in-line with industry averages.


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> When did you go permafree? It takes a while to work. The first month I went permafree I had 7,700+ downloads and only 111 sales of the next in the series ... that's just 1.4% ... pretty terrible.
> 
> Now I get considerably fewer downloads, but my sell-thru has improved a lot and is more in-line with industry averages.


Around the 26th of November. Had some issues with FB ads not approving which messed it up, it hovered around #2000 free organically with no promotion at all... The conversions have only just taken off this month but with so few it will take a while to pay itself off let alone make an income.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Had some issues with FB ads not approving which messed it up


I would stay away from Facebook ads for a new permafree. It sounds like you are getting decent downloads now? If not, give yourself a boost with Bknights ($5) or GenrePulse's $10 service. There are also a lot of free sites you can post on (spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RuBvSzJuy5jFg4-58EkkQ0G1OIuXzjN54CW-_CavdCA/edit#gid=0 ) that do not require that many reviews.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey stuff1 if you pm me the link to your permafree, I will do a quick free proof.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

stuff1 said:


> Well I don't know where these errors are as I and others have not found them.
> 
> More to the point, yes I am getting around 400 downloads per day of book #1, 2-4 are all linked, both in the doc and in the profile authorcentral editorial part before the description. Book 4 has had a review from someone, a 5 star, saying she bought all of them and can't wait for 5, which is nice!
> 
> ...


Well, personally, I feel investing in a business is the smarter way. You wouldn't start a restaurant from the side of the road in a cardboard box and tell people you'll have a real building when it pays for itself, would you?

With those kinds of downloads of book 1, I'd expect to see sales of at least 150-200 copies of the follow-on books (10-15% conversion at least). That you are below even 5% would trouble me, as it seems to trouble you. Perhaps investing in better covers would be good. The other thing would be to make sure the ending of book 1 is awesome. The beginning of a book sells that book, but the ending sells the next book. If the ending isn't compelling and strong, readers are unlikely to read the next. Having not seen the books, I can't really say more, but if it were my series, that's what I'd be looking at if I had such poor sell-through.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

stuff1 said:


> Around the 26th of November. Had some issues with FB ads not approving which messed it up, it hovered around #2000 free organically with no promotion at all... The conversions have only just taken off this month but with so few it will take a while to pay itself off let alone make an income.


Without knowing anything of the books in question, here are the typical reasons for lack of conversion from permafree:

(ASSUMING Book 1 is good, well edited, and etc)

1) Blurb and/or Cover is targeted poorly. This means the people you are reaching are not your target audience and are not interested in reading your style/genre/etc
2) Blurbs and/or Covers of books do clearly show it to be a unified branded series
3) No author page on Amazon for people to go see you have more books out 
4) Back matter is not driving people right into book two. 
--Back matter should come right after the story with no page break/etc between it
--Should tell the reader right away about book two, and preferably link them to it
----This call to action is important, grab them while they are thinking about you
--Back matter AND front matter should list out the series so that readers see that there is more to it
5) Book 1 wraps up too neatly not leaving a hook/pull for book 2.

10% conversion is reasonable on organic permafree, 1-2% is reasonable on highly promoted permafree. If you are not getting close that, then likely one or more of the above is hurting you.

That is general advice, YMMV and all that


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

stuff1 said:


> Around the 26th of November. Had some issues with FB ads not approving which messed it up, it hovered around #2000 free organically with no promotion at all... The conversions have only just taken off this month but with so few it will take a while to pay itself off let alone make an income.


It could be something as simple as the books not hitting the market as far as what the market is looking for. I have three series - series one and two have always had really good sell-through for me. Typically 15-30% on months that I don't promote heavily, around 6% on heavy promo months. Both of those series fit pretty well with market expectations, although they both could do better in that regard.

My third series has a less than 1% sell-through on heavily promoted months, and the sell-through organically is quite a bit less than the others as well. This month, it's selling 10% of my best-selling series, even though the best-selling one has been out for a year, and my third series has only been out since this summer, with the last book in that series dropping last November. I try not to sweat it, and I don't see it as a reflection on me, at all - it just didn't fit market expectations.

It sounds like you maybe, might (I don't know, I haven't checked out your series) need to go back to the drawing board, read the top books in your genre to get a feel for what readers are looking for, and begin a brand-new series after you do your research. It sounds harsh, but it's just a business decision.

 Good luck!


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Already working on a second, independent series.

I also run the James Patterson business model of ghostwriters, these books are 5k each, adult romance, $2.99 each, and I sell around 20-30 of them a day, in a series but no cliffhangers, so a reader could buy #7 then #12 then #1 and it would not affect their overall enjoyment.

You are right that I would not run a business from a cardboard box, however, I would not decide I am going to set up an ice-cream business in a random city, and go and mortgage a 300,000 sqft factory to do so either, start small, test the market, re-invest profit back into improving your brand (covers).

I could go and blow $150 per cover on a really good one (the same as it costs me to have a whole book ghostwritten) and it not sell any more...


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah. I have zero advice for a content farm. That's a business model I want nothing to do with. Good luck. Heh.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

In contradiction to what's being said here, a conversion percentage of less than 5% is pretty average, really, and while it's likely to increase a bit over time, as people read those books, 15% is really, really, really pushing it and actually quite unrealistic for most people. Yes, yes, yes, I know that some people seem to report it, but I have never done that. Not on Amazon at least. So you're really not doing too badly at all, with a book that's been permafree for such a short time.

If anyone has any advice beyond "looking at things" to increase sell-through, sprinkle some magic dust here. I'm suggesting you can't, because you can't control what people like.

This is a long-term game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stuff1 said:


> Well I don't know where these errors are as I and others have not found them.


As I mentioned earlier--if you are using British spelling, at least some Americans (who buy from .com) will see those as spelling errors and comment accordingly. I don't know where you are located, but the use of "advert" and "whilst" in earlier posts makes me think UK, as Americans generally say "ads" and hardly anyone in the US says "whilst."

Betsy


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did? It's pretty funny rereading this because my predictions were fairly accurate. I'd have to get around to the update in a week or two, though.


I would.


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

I'd love to hear how 2014 was for you!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did? It's pretty funny rereading this because my predictions were fairly accurate. I'd have to get around to the update in a week or two, though.


You have to ask?


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, yes!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrew Ashling said:


> You have to ask?


Yeah, really.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm listening!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did? It's pretty funny rereading this because my predictions were fairly accurate. I'd have to get around to the update in a week or two, though.


Abso-blo0dy-lutely! Your post on write, publish, repeat, single-handedly shaped how I approached my writing career. I re-read it once every couple of months as a reminder, and still feel it was the most valuable advice I ever found when starting out. When I think of the money I would have wasted....


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Chrisbwritin said:


> I'd love to hear how 2014 was for you!


Me, too!


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

(raises hand meekly) Yes please, may I have some more?


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Evenstar...yes, please. I think everyone is thirsting for all the 2014 info and reports they can get.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

D.L. Shutter said:


> Evenstar...yes, please. I think everyone is thirsting for all the 2014 info and reports they can get.


Not me, this is SM's post (Godzilla lol)


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm all ears!


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

No Cat said:


> Ah. I have zero advice for a content farm. That's a business model I want nothing to do with. Good luck. Heh.


Not a content farm. Just got to maximise use of time, my business is a partnership (and family) so she does all the writing, I do all the marketing and the covers where applicable, and all the little bits. I can't really write, I published a 3000 word book that took me a month to write, I figure best to keep doing what I am actually good at.


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

ゴジラ said:


> If you're getting less than 5% conversion on your permafree, I'd look at how you do your back matter and connect your series. That's where I'd start because it's the easiest to tweak.
> 
> You might also be looking at a book quality issue, and I'm not talking typos. If you're not telling an entertaining story that people want to continue, why would they pick up book 2? I say this because I've seen the quality that ghostwriters put out (it's really easy to find authors on Amazon who do the story mill thing, though I will not name names, so please don't ask for examples) and many of those books are missing a special something that seems to inspire readers to keep reading. It's probably "something" on the story level. It's really hard to pin down those kinds of issues without reading an entire book, though.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and I think you are correct, we are thinking of re-writing book One as it is not as good as book 2+ are. I had this series ghostwritten, the way I do things is that I extensively plot, around 5k words of plot actually, get this ghostwritten, then we completely edit the work to give it "our voice". I rushed to get this out for Christmas, book 2 is excellent IMO and so say everyone who have read it, but I think it is more important that book 1, the permafree, is the one that is excellent?

I get a lot of neg reviews saying the character is weak, well she is supposed to be weak...throughout the series you see her character grow...but obviously not in the first book.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

stuff1 said:


> I rushed to get this out for Christmas, book 2 is excellent IMO and so say everyone who have read it, but I think it is more important that book 1, the permafree, is the one that is excellent?


Yes. If book 1 was rushed, fix it. Most readers will never know how good book 2 is if book 1 is weak. It is your hook, so bait it well.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did?


"Please, ma'am, I want some more."


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

*makes an offering the great one*


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

stuff1 said:


> I get a lot of neg reviews saying the character is weak, well she is supposed to be weak...throughout the series you see her character grow...but obviously not in the first book.


FWIW, I think I'm seeing this in a series as well. The protagonist's arc takes her from inactive and crabby to, you know, not so much, but she's stuck there for the first few books. I'm not sure that works. I think it might behoove these fussy protagonists to pick up their balls and find some agency sometime in the first book, before it's too late.

Looking forward to the 2015 State of Gojira address!


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, Godzilla! Give us MOAR!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

Definitely!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> IThe weak character > strong character arc is hard because weak characters are often obnoxious until they change. Karen Marie Moning did that with her Fever series. I almost couldn't get through book 1 because the lead is so weak/pink-drenched/annoying, but the transformation is amazing and ~worth it~.


I sooo agree. I couldn't STAND Mac at first. But, man, what a transformation!

Unfortunately, the author really took a wrong turn at _Iced_. Dani was the most annoying protagonist in history, and that whole creepy thing with old dudes lusting over a fourteen-year-old was too icky for me. I'm not sure anything could have redeemed all of that. But the Fever series ... so good! Even if it's not your thing, it's worth reading to see _how_ the author did it.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

You've already agreed so I won't add to the choir by saying please. But I can still show my appreciation by saying thank you.

THANK YOOOOOOOOOOU!  

Also, thank you for the many other very useful posts you've given us, they're very much appreciated.


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> I'm surprised by the enthusiastic response to this post, so I will post a 2014 update as soon as I can.


Hurry up! 

I bookmarked this thread a long time ago and have re-read posts numerous times. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did?


So interested! I particularly would like to know how your non-romance urban fantasy is doing. That's my main genre right now, and I'd like to know if predictions of its imminent death have panned out.

Thanks for this post. And thanks to whoever resurrected it.


----------



## Nadia Nader (Nov 30, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did? It's pretty funny rereading this because my predictions were fairly accurate. I'd have to get around to the update in a week or two, though.


Yes, of course!


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did? It's pretty funny rereading this because my predictions were fairly accurate. I'd have to get around to the update in a week or two, though.


I am DEFINITELY interested! Please do this. I intend to re-open my now-closed but original KB account to make a 2 year post in June this year.


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I missed this the first time around. Eagerly awaiting the 2014 edition.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## LondonCalling (Dec 19, 2014)

*Peeks in thread, looking for update*


----------



## lenagoldfinch (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm interested too. Thanks!


----------



## 鬼 (Sep 30, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread, so this is purely in reply to the OP: Thank you for writing this. I've been in a meh place lately. Major burnout at my day job has been taking its toll lately and pretty much every aspect of life just leaves me going "Ugh, when do I get a nap?" But right this second, I'm feeling better. Not like my particular writing is going to suddenly be magical and effortless again, or like my career is going to be one of the rare ones that lets me do this for a living within a couple years... but like "Hey, someone cool who appreciates their readers and their career is finding some real success... WHAT AN AWESOME WORLD."

I like your success. It's a warm glowy thing. Thanks for sharing it.

ETA: Also looking forward to the update!


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

> *Peeks in thread, looking for update*


Same here.

And a huge thanks in advance to OP for taking the time to compile what I'm sure is a big pile of numbers and info.


----------



## Adam G (Jan 18, 2015)

Inspiring. I'm new to self publishing and have spent the last hour trawling through success stories. I like yours, well done


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Um, bumping cause I'd really love to hear an update


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Still waiting...


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

And this, folks, is how she does it with her readers too  

Did you get a full story in the OP? Check
Did she tease with more? Check
Did she solicit involvement from the community? Check
Did she hold back on immediate gratification? Check
Is the community doing the work to keep interest? Check
Is anticipation building without her doing anything more? Check

Learn from the masters...


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoenix Sullivan said:


> And this, folks, is how she does it with her readers too
> 
> Did you get a full story in the OP? Check
> Did she tease with more? Check
> ...


That's frustratingly meta...


----------



## 57280 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nah. My guess is General S. is having too much fun lying in bed with that adorable, cooing baby whilst softly chanting into her Dragon speak. Who wouldn't? 

(Patience. Patience....)


----------



## LondonCalling (Dec 19, 2014)

How absolutely awesome!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing and trying to help the rest of us. On so many occasions. Congrats on the new kid and the good health. Wishing you the best.

Lucian


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for the update! So, the highlighted parts for me were to write, write, write (production is paramount) and to write what you love because it matters in the final product.

Congratulations on your success! Love to hear about it!


----------



## pamray83 (Mar 20, 2012)

They used to talk about how successful people had to pay their dues. I think yours are paid in full, girl. Bless you and here's to greater success and lots of happy, healthy times!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

What an amazing year! Thanks for sharing and it sounds like you're pretty great at rolling with the punches


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

You're amazing. Thanks for sharing and luck with the 2015 plans!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Now I want a post on how to write filthy sex scenes. I don't write sex as a rule and the one time I tried to write a sex scene it came out sounding really frigid.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, congrats.  ゴジラ indeed. There goes Tokyo.


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

The best news is the not dying part.  And the new baby part.  The book sales are nice, as is the new house that came with the book sales. But the world would be smaller without you in it. (And thanks for sharing!)


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> The ebullient Deanna Chase recommended Stacia Kane's Be a Sex Writing Strumpet to me and I found it immensely helpful. Reading Kit Rocha is also, um, inspirational. Best sex scenes I've ever read.


Ooh. And tax deductible. Hmm.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SMR--

thanks for sharing, and congrats on being alive and the new baby, and all the rest.  Glad to see you here!

Betsy


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow, amazing stuff! Thank you so much for sharing.

Urban fantasy 4 life.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow.




(also glad you didn't die...)


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

So glad to read this, and glad you're still kicking. Thanks for the update and insight!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! What a great report. Thank you. 

And boy howdy, do I want to be the kind of person for whom publishing 10 books is a low-key year!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

GUTMAN said:


> The best news is the not dying part. And the new baby part. The book sales are nice, as is the new house that came with the book sales. But the world would be smaller without you in it. (And thanks for sharing!)


This! Glad we still have you!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Not dying....No 1 Top Good Thing

New Baby....No 2 Top Good Thing

Wonderful success and new books and new house to go with them...Really Darned Wonderful. Congratulations!  (love the idea of a hidden office!)

And thank you for your generosity in sharing, and the really helpful insights.


----------



## donnajherren (Mar 7, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> The ebullient Deanna Chase recommended Stacia Kane's Be a Sex Writing Strumpet to me and I found it immensely helpful. Reading Kit Rocha is also, um, inspirational. Best sex scenes I've ever read.


I'll just be over here, licking your face. *slurp*


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

Awww, I love my pink haired pixie! Great update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ゴジラ said:


> I could never stray from you and your cattle prod for long, my precious turtle dove.


 

I'm sure at one point you said you'd like to have my children. Be sure to send me pics!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

A million thank yous, and good luck for 2015!


----------



## Dean Murray (Jan 13, 2011)

Any chance we can get picks of the hidden office?

Ever since I was a kid I wanted to have a house with secret rooms and hidden passages.


----------



## Danielle Monsch (Aug 21, 2011)

So happy all ended well for you and for baby, and pretty darn pleased to hear how all is going for you (plus getting the chance to learn a secret or two   )


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats on not dying and the new baby! 2 major achievements for 1 year, I don't know how you wrote so much as well. Also yay on your successful 2014. My strategies for 2015 are aligning with yours - concentrate on the type of books my fans enjoy (you'd think this was obvious earlier but I'm stubborn), release 1 series at a time and put them out close together. It will mean holding off on releasing book 1 which will kill me but I'm determined to do it. Write more.

And I have office envy.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on your baby! I had a baby in 2014 too. I'm amazed at how prolific you are with two kids. My dream is to pay off our mortgage so this post is very motivational. Thanks!


----------



## Rin (Apr 25, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. You guys are super sweet.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture later. This used to be the house's fifth bedroom, but the previous owners wanted a walk-in closet, so they walled up the door in the hallway and put a new door behind the master bathroom. Unless you go in the back of the master bath (which is pretty long, you have to go in a dark corner behind the shower - not an intuitive place to go looking for another room), you'd never know it's here. It's a full-size room, though. I was thinking of mounting an armoire on the office door so the entrance is REALLY hidden, and then I could also use it as a panic room.
> 
> The best part is that there are two locked doors between me and screaming children when I need to focus!


Oh that sounds amazing!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Big congrats on the new son, the 10 books, the sales, the income, the new house, the closer sibling, the sexy werewolf fun, and especially ... ESPECIALLY ... the hidden office with two lockable doors. I'm deeply envious about those doors.


----------



## Howietzer (Apr 18, 2012)

That's so awesome, I'm happy for you. They say money isn't everything, but it sure helps with a lot of things, lol. The whole doom and gloom about KU has been kinda freakin' me out lately. It was nice to see that even though KU affected your sales negatively, it wasn't devastating. So glad you survived 2014, I really enjoy your posts.


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

Reading your posts is the best motivational tool I know.  I read one of your update posts and immediately have to go out and write.  Thank you for being so open with your information.  I wouldn't have a mailing list if it wasn't for you - thank you thank you!

I'm happy this year turned out well for you.  Babies are great!  Wishing you all the best in 2015.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> And I often don't have to breastfeed because my husband will take the kids to visit his parents on some weekends.


Phew! I thought that sentence was going to end, "because my husband can do that too." Now that would be a support team worth having.


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for graciously sharing your insights and congratulations on all your achievements .


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

GUTMAN said:


> The best news is the not dying part. And the new baby part. The book sales are nice, as is the new house that came with the book sales. But the world would be smaller without you in it. (And thanks for sharing!)


+1 X 1000


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

> Phew! I thought that sentence was going to end, "because my husband can do that too." Now that would be a support team worth having.


If I remember correctly from ER, that can be arranged ~


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you so much for your post.

And thank you extra much for this:



> I just don't want folks who are at home with their kids to feel bad because they can't keep up with my productivity. I literally have a support team that takes care of the house and my pudgy spawn.


All the best to you and your children in 2015! May there be no more near death experiences--or death experiences. Ick.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> Write, write, write is nice because when all else fails, I've got more books I can promote. I feel like I slept through 2014. I stopped talking to other authors and readers. Kinda went into a hidey-hole with my laptop and family and nothing else. But now I've woken up in 2015 and I have ten new titles I can mess with! It's the easiest way to be productive.
> 
> But I do love the books I tried to write to market. The popular stuff just doesn't fit my "brand," though. You know? If I'm trying to write to what I THINK other people will like, I'm not writing what my readers want. I'm not sure I'm getting this across clearly. My whole family is sick and my brain's linguini.


I found this to be true, too. It appears some authors can write anything and find an audience. But for me, if I go off message from my light paranormal, my readers are like, hmm, that's not what I wanted and new readers don't find it because also boughts are a total mess (wrong genre). And if people know me for light paranormal, they may be thinking, "No. Not gonna try it, she writes xyz and I want abc and I don't trust even though it says abc that it will be because I know she writes xyz." BTW, I think this is more subconscious than an active thought process.

So going forward, I think brand is more important than name and anything that goes off message will be under a pen name.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

So cute! Thanks so much for posting this update thread.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> Just to make it clear, I don't try to write while taking care of these two kids. I have a stay at home husband dedicated to their care during the day, and my sibling also helps out with the older one quite a bit. All I do on days where I'm working is cook breakfast, breastfeed, and help with bedtime. And I often don't have to breastfeed because my husband will take the kids to visit his parents on some weekends.
> 
> I just don't want folks who are at home with their kids to feel bad because they can't keep up with my productivity. I literally have a support team that takes care of the house and my pudgy spawn.
> 
> Congratulations on your baby! Little ones are awesome but definitely increase the difficulty setting on life.


Oh, I know. But your work ethic motivates me to get my butt off Facebook and add to my word count.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> Would anyone be interested in a 2014 update on how I did? It's pretty funny rereading this because my predictions were fairly accurate. I'd have to get around to the update in a week or two, though.


Of course we would!

Always happy to see you.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Abso-blo0dy-lutely! Your post on write, publish, repeat, single-handedly shaped how I approached my writing career.


Ooh! link, please!

And I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, so forgive me if you already posted a link.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations on some awesome years, NOT dying, new spawn, new house, money in the bank, taxes paid, hubby around,  hidden room, etc...woman, you are living the life! 

Way happy for you, but I  still miss the knife in your pic.


----------



## TBD (Mar 14, 2014)

Lisa Grace said:


> Congratulations on some awesome years, NOT dying, new spawn, new house, money in the bank, taxes paid, hubby around, hidden room, etc...woman, you are living the life!
> 
> Way happy for you, but I still miss the knife in your pic.


Ditto... Especially the knife ;-)


----------



## TBD (Mar 14, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Yes! Exactly. You said it perfectly. Even when I write sexy hot werewolf books, my alsobots are still those of readers who like mystery-driven urban fantasy or readers who like my clean, no-sex-or-four-letter-words teen werewolf drama. That means my sexy hot werewolf books are getting recommended to completely the wrong audience, too.
> 
> I might be able to do well with filthy werewolf fiction, but it would have to be independent of my other efforts.


I think this is a common issue... and one where moving to a different pen name might be the answer. Ilona Andrews talked about it and how it plays into Reader Expectations which I think it one of the most important elements in this brave new Indie world ;-)

http://www.ilona-andrews.com/blog/2014/12/10/author-branding/

And there can certainly be degrees on new pen name, if you think about it. IIRC, Russell Blake did it recently


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> Yes! Exactly. You said it perfectly. Even when I write sexy hot werewolf books, my alsobots are still those of readers who like mystery-driven urban fantasy or readers who like my clean, no-sex-or-four-letter-words teen werewolf drama. That means my sexy hot werewolf books are getting recommended to completely the wrong audience, too.
> 
> I might be able to do well with filthy werewolf fiction, but it would have to be independent of my other efforts.


Yep. We too could very well be able to carve a niche in filthy, but I feel like it's an uphill battle using my known name.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> Yes! Exactly. You said it perfectly. Even when I write sexy hot werewolf books, my alsobots are still those of readers who like mystery-driven urban fantasy or readers who like my clean, no-sex-or-four-letter-words teen werewolf drama. That means my sexy hot werewolf books are getting recommended to completely the wrong audience, too.
> 
> I might be able to do well with filthy werewolf fiction, but it would have to be independent of my other efforts.


Thank you for this too! I don't write books that fit neatly in a pre-determined market. It's nice to hear I may achieve success anyway (Albeit more slowly, no full-time child care).


----------



## storyteller (Feb 3, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Just to make it clear, I don't try to write while taking care of these two kids. I have a stay at home husband dedicated to their care during the day, and my sibling also helps out with the older one quite a bit. All I do on days where I'm working is cook breakfast, breastfeed, and help with bedtime. And I often don't have to breastfeed because my husband will take the kids to visit his parents on some weekends.
> 
> I just don't want folks who are at home with their kids to feel bad because they can't keep up with my productivity. I literally have a support team that takes care of the house and my pudgy spawn.
> 
> Congratulations on your baby! Little ones are awesome but definitely increase the difficulty setting on life.


Thanks for being honest about this sort of thing, it's not nearly as typical as one might like it to be in other forums and offline.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. You guys are super sweet.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture later. This used to be the house's fifth bedroom, but the previous owners wanted a walk-in closet, so they walled up the door in the hallway and put a new door behind the master bathroom. Unless you go in the back of the master bath (which is pretty long, you have to go in a dark corner behind the shower - not an intuitive place to go looking for another room), you'd never know it's here. It's a full-size room, though. I was thinking of mounting an armoire on the office door so the entrance is REALLY hidden, and then I could also use it as a panic room.
> 
> The best part is that there are two locked doors between me and screaming children when I need to focus!


Does it have a window or was that closed off from prying eyes too?


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

You are my hero!  What an amazing, astonishing year!  Just wanted to echo what you and Deanna and were talking about with staying on brand.  That was my biggest mistake of... well.  My career.  This year I am DETERMINED!  DETERMINED I SAY to stay on brand*!  I started up a serial to try and edge my way into the sweet romance market... you know, with ghosts and Egyptian curses... and, man, my regular readers don't want kissing, they want punching.  The new audience I was trying to reach was all "WTH is this with the undead curses??  ONE STAR!" and if they did like it and then tried some of my other offerings were all, "WTH is this with the cussing urban fantasy?!  ONE STAR!"  I really loved that series, but finally decided (based upon MISERABLE sales) to gently lay it to rest in December, and I gotta say, it was like removing an albatross.  Goodnight, sweet series.  Parting hasn't been such sorrow...  Looking back, I should have ended it at book three instead of seeing it through to book four.  Lesson learned!  This year, I'm staying on target.  If it isn't working, it gets the ax, and if it is working, I do more.  I like that thought that writing to brand is respectful of the people who given us our careers.  What's that old marketing adage?  It is more cost effective to keep the customers you have than seek out new customers?  That.  I need to integrate that into my thinking.  It is JUST so tempting to hear that siren call of: "If I just wrote ____ genre, I could be a gajillionaire and buy a castle with a pony!"  But the fact of the matter is that my pony does not show up when I write outside of the world my readers love which, whenever I type it, seems like such a BASIC concept... but boy... I struggle to remember it...

ANYWAYS!  Thank you for the update!  It has given me the fortitude to mow my way through this final proofread today!  High five!

*Note: I say this every year.  BUT THIS YEAR I MEAN IT!


----------



## freestone_laura (Jan 26, 2015)

That's when it comes to the question of; are you writing for yourself or are you writing for someone else. I am a writer, haven't sold anything. At the moment I am in the baby stage of just enjoying myself, enjoying my really weird mind. One question I have and sorry if this is the wrong place for this. How do you manage to write so much in a day? I find myself so easily distracted or I get so absorbed into the book, so emotionally absorbed that I need to take a step back, whether it watching a random YouTube video, or going for a walk. I feel I have to force myself to write, because I hate how slow it takes for my idea to get on paper.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

> What's that old marketing adage? It is more cost effective to keep the customers you have than seek out new customers? That. I need to integrate that into my thinking. It is JUST so tempting to hear that siren call of: "If I just wrote ____ genre, I could be a gajillionaire and buy a castle with a pony!" But the fact of the matter is that my pony does not show up when I write outside of the world my readers love which, whenever I type it, seems like such a BASIC concept... but boy... I struggle to remember it...


Interesting commentary. I write speculative fantasy with a dose of sci-fi and romance. My next series will be sci-fi, but I think it will be space operay enough that my fans will like it. They also like humor and feels. At least in fanfiction I discovered I had plenty of cross over between fantasy and sci-fi stories I wrote ... but I think my "brand" has been consistent in some ways: feels, humor, romance, big concept hidden beneath layers of entertainment.


----------



## freestone_laura (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you have a link to all your work? And thank you for replying before.


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm at home full time now so I'm watching my 10-month-old son the whole day now. It's VERY hard to watch an infant and get writing done. I've had some of my most frustrating moments the second half of 2014 because I'm DYING to be creative and just am not allowed to do it.

Needless to say, it's great that you've found a way to make it work. We're looking into a nanny or hopefully the grandparents come back to the country!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

C. Gockel said:


> Interesting commentary. I write speculative fantasy with a dose of sci-fi and romance. My next series will be sci-fi, but I think it will be space operay enough that my fans will like it. They also like humor and feels. At least in fanfiction I discovered I had plenty of cross over between fantasy and sci-fi stories I wrote ... but I think my "brand" has been consistent in some ways: feels, humor, romance, big concept hidden beneath layers of entertainment.


It sounds like you've got a really good handle on what your readers look for in your stories! I really enjoyed your "I Bring the Fire" and think you right on with what your brand offers. For me, I have one brand which is poetic historical mashups (kind of highbrow fan fiction) and another brand which is irreverent urban fantasy. I was thinking that my (now axed) series would be a way to bridge the gap between these two brands (Victorian urban fantasy with kissing. What could go wrong?) and man, it just did not connect. It wasn't up to the elevated writing style of my mashups (so lovers of those were disappointed) and didn't have the independence of spirit of my urban fantasy (so fans of that were frustrated with the predictability and lack of fun.) What's that other saying? If you have a foot in tomorrow and a foot in yesterday, you'll piss all over today? It was like that. Except with my series. I wasn't committed to the style of either brand and ended up disappointing everyone. Including the new fans of that series because nothing I have feeds what they are now looking for. All THAT said, though, I think my biggest failing was wasting so much time desperately trying to get it to work rather than setting it aside and writing. moer. books. for the hordes of people who are DYING for more in the series they love. Again, such a stupid sentence to find myself actually typing, but it is something I really have to remind myself on a daily basis: I need to write more of the stuff that is successful. And cut it out with the stuff that isn't. My little monkey mind sees something that isn't working and wants to fix it, but there lies disaster. I will not fall into that trap! Not this year! Not again! Not--- SQUIRREL!


----------



## caleemlee (Aug 5, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> I think my biggest failing was wasting so much time desperately trying to get it to work rather than setting it aside and writing. moer. books. for the hordes of people who are DYING for more in the series they love. Again, such a stupid sentence to find myself actually typing, but it is something I really have to remind myself on a daily basis: I need to write more of the stuff that is successful. And cut it out with the stuff that isn't.


Kate- I'm waiting for more Maggie books. Really. Really. Waiting. Hurry it up here


----------



## Tom Wright (Jan 15, 2015)

1001nightspress said:


> Isn't it great that you didn't give up after one year?


I see a lot of writers disappear after a while, and think, "They probably could have made it if they just held on a little longer."


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

caleemlee said:


> Kate- I'm waiting for more Maggie books. Really. Really. Waiting. Hurry it up here


Your wish is my command!  Uploading it as soon as I figure out this acknowledgements section. Not sure whether to list everyone in the whole world alphabetically or by continent. Because, seriously, people are so awesome to me. But it'll be live in a matter of hours! I promise!

/backtotheregularthread


----------



## 58907 (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome report. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

What is the secret to writing/plotting so quickly! Please share!


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Very glad to hear about the not-dying part, and the beautiful new baby. Thank you for the update. It's very encouraging to read other people's success stories!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated - and congrats on not dying!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

KateDanley said:


> I was thinking that my (now axed) series would be a way to bridge the gap between these two brands (Victorian urban fantasy with kissing. What could go wrong?) and man, it just did not connect.


Ha! As someone who writes Victorian urban fantasy (ok, more paranormal than UF) with kissing, I feel your pain. It's Niche with a capital N, but I have a loyal following of a few hundred strong who'll buy my stuff when it's released. I love them with a cherry on top. They're the fans I need to focus on this year. It took me several deviations down other series paths to realise it. I will still write other series in more popular genres, but under pen names so as not to confuse readers. But I've learned the hard, long way that writing in more popular genres doesn't automatically mean MY books will be popular. My Vic PNR are still my better sellers.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll also join the chorus of being glad you and baby made it to the pregnancy finish line alive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

That's so awesome! Congrats on the growing family! Oh, and I guess the book sales were pretty good too.  jk!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

[I could physically write quite a bit more during the day, but I remain limited by my ability to work out plots in my head. It's currently my main productivity hurdle. I just can't work everything out in advance. If I could...whoa doggy, watch out.]
[/quote]

If you ever figure this one out, would you pretty please be equally generous about sharing the secret? I know good writers who can do it, but it remains a mystery to me. On a par with putting on mascara without smudging it at least once...something that lots of people do regularly but I've never, ever managed.

And, Kate, thank you for that quote about a foot in yesterday and one in tomorrow and what that does to today. Brilliant!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info and the cute pic.

You seem to work in series. Any WIP babywise?  Don't answer that.

Congratz on an awesome year and surviving.


----------



## lostagain (Feb 17, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> Thanks for all the kind words, everyone. You guys are super sweet.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture later. This used to be the house's fifth bedroom, but the previous owners wanted a walk-in closet, so they walled up the door in the hallway and put a new door behind the master bathroom. Unless you go in the back of the master bath (which is pretty long, you have to go in a dark corner behind the shower - not an intuitive place to go looking for another room), you'd never know it's here. It's a full-size room, though. I was thinking of mounting an armoire on the office door so the entrance is REALLY hidden, and then I could also use it as a panic room.
> 
> The best part is that there are two locked doors between me and screaming children when I need to focus!


That sounds awesome!


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Delightful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> I could physically write quite a bit more during the day, but I remain limited by my ability to work out plots in my head. It's currently my main productivity hurdle. I just can't work everything out in advance


If you ever work it out, be sure to write a book about how you did it.


----------



## Ben Mathew (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for the update. And congrats on yet another amazing year!


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Danni said:


> Alternating series is what I've always feared, and I had the option to do that when I started but thankfully decided not to.


Wish I'd realized this earlier. I write slowly too and currently need to finish a series while working on another. It's not the easiest route, and I wouldn't recommend it, but one series makes the money to allow me to write the other series, which is the one I love to write. Someday I'll get it all figured out.


----------



## Steve Shelley (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm usually just a lurker on these boards and rarely get drawn into posting. 

But I gotta say this thread is crackling with energy.

Well done to you smreine for providing a template that not only makes sense but inspires.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn, girl. There's a reason they call you Godzilla.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

The fact that you paid off your last mortgage payment with it is AWESOME.  That is an incredibly good idea.  Now, even if you never have the energy to write like crazy again (and I bet you will, because if you can do it once, you can do it again ), you can support your lifestyle with much lower income.  And especially since you have kids, that can be a HUGE thing.

Congratulations on ruling!

Also, congratulations on that whole "not dying" thing!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Ooh! link, please!
> 
> And I haven't read the rest of the thread yet, so forgive me if you already posted a link.


Sorry Cherise, didn't see your link request. Here it is : http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124433.0.html


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

SM - First congrats on the baby and the whole not-dying thing. The little parasites can take a lot out of us, I know  Good thing they're worth it!

Sadly, I'm more jealous of your secret office with lockable doors than I am your crazy level of sales. I'd def. take the sales though, if they came my way, but I'd settle for a room of my own where no one but me can enter. I'd love somewhere that I could post random thoughts and crazy plot points all over the place without scarring my kids for life or making my hubby look at me funny. One day I'll have my warped brain cave though. Hopefully before I'm too senile to use it. 

I'm guess when you mentioned the series that didn't cross over well, you're referring to Tarot? I actually enjoyed the first one immensely and have been meaning to see if the second one has come out yet... but you know how that goes, not enough free time these days.


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats on not dying!  If I know you, you kicked Death in the teeth and teased him with your feminine wiles.  When you smiled and asked him, "Have you seen my sword collection?  It's here in my secret hideaway office," he took off running.

Congrats on the new addition to your family and the sales, too.  You should consider raising your prices, since you're averaging barely a dollar per copy.  As KKR and DWS advise, you'll never make living at that rate.


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> The second one's out, if you ever have time to read it. And the third one will someday get written too, I'm sure, probably, down the road, when I feel like I haven't performed enough acts of self-flagellation recently.


great! thank for letting me know. I'll go add it to my tbr pile


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Sorry Cherise, didn't see your link request. Here it is : http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124433.0.html


Thanks!


----------



## rgbeckwith (Feb 5, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> It took me a few months to start my mailing list. That's a bummer.
> 
> I also wish I had focused on one series a time from the get go.


Hey Sara,

Wish you wouldn't have "redacted" the thread starter...looks like a recent choice, hopefully you weren't getting harassed from relatives you had never heard of that were in desperate need of a loan. (I know I certainly did when people found out I was an early employee @NSCP) or are the Illuminati on to your little plot to rule the world one book series at a time and you are erasing any trace of financial wherewithal to get them off your trail? Or the worst of all...The Ferengi got wind of your secrets and are trying to buy your soul for a tidy sum of gold press latinum 

All silliness (or not so silliness aside) have you considered putting together a "How To" book/report sewing together all of your market/marketing knowledge gained up to this point to help other indies?

Also, how do you build your list? Is it using a link inside the book or ? i.e. http://screencast.com/t/SlkCDCuQP

R.G.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

rgbeckwith said:


> Hey Sara,
> 
> Wish you wouldn't have "redacted" the thread starter...looks like a recent choice, hopefully you weren't getting harassed from relatives you had never heard of that were in desperate need of a loan. (I know I certainly did when people found out I was an early employee @NSCP) or are the Illuminati on to your little plot to rule the world one book series at a time and you are erasing any trace of financial wherewithal to get them off your trail? Or the worst of all...The Ferengi got wind of your secrets and are trying to buy your soul for a tidy sum of gold press latinum
> 
> ...


Sara put up an awesome thread on this....I still have it bookmarked. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124433.0.html


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

> Personally, I think it's more important that your cover look like the genre you're selling than communicate anything specific about the book. My covers are more or less interchangeable with any other urban fantasy novels. You know, chicks in leather holding swords and guns in front of a big spooky moon.


I agree. The cover should be similar to the trends of other books in whatever genre you write so it is recognizable at a glance what the genre is.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

Man, I bookmarked this for later reference and now it's gone. Hope everything is okay. <3


----------



## twilcox (Oct 16, 2012)

Dang it!! I missed it


----------



## Holland d&#039;Haas (Mar 11, 2015)

As with most things on the internet, the original post can be found through the Wayback Machine, for those who are interested. But I'm sure OP had her reasons for removing it.


----------



## Elizabeth Barone (May 6, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> Hi friends! Sorry to worry and frustrate you. I removed stuff for entirely personal reasons (like because of stuff that happened with people I know in real life, not online - yes, people exist in the real world, it blew my mind to discover this too) and not because of anything other authors did, and certainly not because of anything folks did on KBoards. This must be very irritating for you! Huge apologies. But there are ways to find what I said that I will not link to because that would defeat the purpose of wiping things out, and I hope I haven't given anyone too many ulcers.


Don't sweat it. I'm just glad everything is relatively okay. It can be hard to juggle both the real and the writing world. <3


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> Hi friends! Sorry to worry and frustrate you. I removed stuff for entirely personal reasons (like because of stuff that happened with people I know in real life, not online - yes, people exist in the real world, it blew my mind to discover this too) and not because of anything other authors di
> d, and certainly not because of anything folks did on KBoards. This must be very irritating for you! Huge apologies. But there are ways to find what I said that I will not link to because that would defeat the purpose of wiping things out, and I hope I haven't given anyone too many ulcers.


Happy to see you...I thought your Kboards account was hijacked.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

ゴジラ said:


> redacted


That was helpful!

How I didn't sell books and had a miserable time of it.


----------

